# Help cracked roof tile and its going to rain soon



## Ernster (Mar 7, 2011)

We have a cracked roof tile and its too late to buy one for today. It's going to rain heavy tonight, is there any temporary fix? Like a plastic sheet or something? 

I'm not a handy man or anything so anything basic would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## avalancheroofing (Mar 21, 2011)

You need an emergency tarp. Usually blue in color. 

Avalanche Contractors
www.springtxroofingcontractors.com


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Why does this whole topic smell of spam?


Not to worry, the underlayment is the roof not the tile.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

A 3 ft. by 3 ft. sheet of plumbers lead will work nicely and is easy to rubber mallet into any shape necessitated by the tile configuration.

Ed


----------

